# Couple crushed by McDonald’s golden arches



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If the grease, fat and salt don't kill ya............

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/articl...alds_arches&in_article_id=624980&in_page_id=2


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It was probably put up on a sacred Indian burial ground and the spirits of the dead were expressing their displeasure.


----------

